# Wildlife photos from Botswana and Tanzania



## leepwbriggs (Feb 19, 2010)

Just 3 photos here... shot on film a few years back. 
African Wildlife on the Behance Network

  Scanned the negatives today, these are taken from the 1st of 40 rolls, Im not sure whether to go ahead and scan the rest... Are they any good?

  Feedback would be great. 

  Many Thanks in advance,

  Lee


----------



## Tighearnach (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the first shot. I would scan any of the photos YOU like. Why not......


----------



## Jacki (Feb 19, 2010)

These are wonderful! I want to see more! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2010)

if you right click on the images and copy the direct URL of the image itself and then put that between [ img ]copy the URL here[ /img ] without any spaces you can show the images direct iin the thread.

And if you've images like this






then I would certainly get to scanning the rest - that is a fantastic shot!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 20, 2010)

#1 needs to be blow up, framed and displayed.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 20, 2010)

^^ agree! in my house!!


----------



## Ta-graphy (Feb 20, 2010)

hey leep how far way were u from the lions??


----------



## leepwbriggs (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks for the positive comments. I'll make an effort to scan the rest and will share them as I do.

I am considering selling a few of my photos, I know there are plenty of articles written online on how to make money out of your photographs, however, I was wondering whether anyone could perhaps shed some light on how much you could earn on something like the Lion print?

Ta-graphy -  The lions were shot using a 120mm lense and the image hasnt been cropped in any way. Not sure how far away that would put me but I remember being fairly close.

Again, thanks for the kind comments,

Lee


----------



## Formatted (Feb 21, 2010)

They are great, did you edit them after you scanned them in?!?


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2010)

leepwbriggs most of the wildlife photographers I know who shoot professionaly tend to make most of their income through running tutorials, workshops and photography trips rather than image sales. Sadly images of animals tend not to sell as well (people ooh and ahh but they don't all want it on their wall) as something like landscape images (which if you're good and market well can make significant sales).

The other line is to get attached to a research or similar group and get paid for your shooting time (eg BBC and other groups)

There is also the stock and micro stock groups but I personally don't think its worth it - you make only a tiny amound per image sale and you would need to make a lot of sales to get any decent income back. In addition you also then can't go on to sell the submited images at larger prices if you get buyers. 

Personally I would say make some very good prints, put them in frames and gets a few stalls in markets, country shows, fates, etc..... Maybe even contact a few local coffee, tearoom and restaurant establishments and see if they will let you hang a few images on their wall and make sales. 
With markets make sure you have agood number of images ready to be sold on site - as many people will simply not make a purchase after the event (they'll lose the card or details they take down; or the image won't look as good on the preview on the computer; or that bill on the desk will stare at them and make them reluctant to spend money on the photo).


----------



## Kethaneni (Feb 21, 2010)

#1 is my favorite and please do scan your rest of the rolls to post more such pictures. 
Thanks Overread for providing some useful information.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 21, 2010)

Overread said:


> leepwbriggs most of the wildlife photographers I know who shoot professionaly tend to make most of their income through running tutorials, workshops and photography trips rather than image sales. Sadly images of animals tend not to sell as well (people ooh and ahh but they don't all want it on their wall) as something like landscape images (which if you're good and market well can make significant sales).




Really?! I didn't know this...if I had money to buy prints for my house, I would cover my walls in pictures like the one of the lionesses.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 21, 2010)

Jacki said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > leepwbriggs most of the wildlife photographers I know who shoot professionaly tend to make most of their income through running tutorials, workshops and photography trips rather than image sales. Sadly images of animals tend not to sell as well (people ooh and ahh but they don't all want it on their wall) as something like landscape images (which if you're good and market well can make significant sales).
> ...



But there are millions of images of lions, and so there is literally no market. 

What he says is true!


----------



## Invisodude (Feb 21, 2010)

wow man that lion shot is freaken incredible!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2010)

Count me as another fan of that wonderful lioness shot!! Gorgeous


----------



## leepwbriggs (Feb 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> leepwbriggs most of the wildlife photographers I know who shoot professionaly tend to make most of their income through running tutorials, workshops and photography trips rather than image sales. Sadly images of animals tend not to sell as well (people ooh and ahh but they don't all want it on their wall) as something like landscape images (which if you're good and market well can make significant sales).
> 
> The other line is to get attached to a research or similar group and get paid for your shooting time (eg BBC and other groups)
> 
> ...



That is really fantastic advice. Thank you very much for taking the time out to write it. There are some coffee shops close bye so I will pop in and see if they are interested in hanging my photos. I love the idea of making a living out of running photography trips to places like the Serengeti, maybe one day.

To Formatted - I didn&#8217;t edit any of the photographs; I just scanned them in and uploaded.

Happy to hear you all like the Lioness shot...


----------

